# OBX Fishing



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Just got back from two weeks of fun in the sun on the Outer Banks. Spent most of the time playing in the surf with my boys but did manage to get the boat out a few times. With the constantly changing weather it took us a couple of trips to find the fish but we got on them. Caught cobia, small redfish (puppy drum), small blues (taylors), and stripers. 

Here's a few pictures. The cobia and larger striper were caught in and just outside the Oregon Inlet. The smaller stripers came out of Croatan Sound around Roanoke Island.


----------



## Docjr (Dec 7, 2006)

Nice cobes! Still waiting for my first real shot at one. Good schoolie, too.

Glad the weather turned around for you. We got back from Hatteras last week - after catching the left-overs from TS Barry, which pretty much trashed our fishing. Of course, that meant more time on the beach with the little one - which is always a blast.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish Joe, sure beats what you would have picked up at the river. But since you are back we will have to hook up again.

Rob


----------



## crazycanuck05 (Jun 8, 2005)

I love fishing at OBX. My family usually stays in Corolla or Duck, north of Oregon Inlet. I never really have much luck in the surf but I love fishing off the pier at dusk/dawn. Amazing. Nice fish too.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

I will be at Avon next week, I cant wait! I will try the Oregon inlet as well, any good spots at Avon? We will stay at Avon Motel, hopefully it will be nice!


----------



## Docjr (Dec 7, 2006)

Frank-n-Frans in Avon is a good place to start:

http://reelbuzz.com/fishreports/frankandfrans/


----------



## obxdave (Apr 25, 2004)

avon also has a pier. about 20 minutes south is frisco pier. plus you can fish right from the beach


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

I am going to get them hehe, I will post as soon as I get the big one


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

The weather was great for the most part.I had a great time fishing blue fish spainsh and round head. I saw a few cobias cought but no luck for me but I was fishing the surf.I went to OI to check out the charters when they came in got to talking to one of the groups of fisherman that came off one of the charters and they gave me two dolphin about 7 to 10 lbs of fillets.Thanks to Bob from Troy Oh. that was some of the best fish I have had in a long time.I did catch a shark about 40 inches not sure what kind it was and hooked two rays lost then in the surf.I have been going to OBX for over thirty years and it was as crowded as I have ever seen it.I went to the lion king grocery and it took me 2 hours and 40 minutes.One hour of that time was spent standing in line boy that was hell.All the same a good time was had by all and I did not get sunburned that was a first.Thinking about going back in late july or early august if we can find some place to stay all the beachfront homes and resorts are all booked up but we got our feelers out.


----------



## obxdave (Apr 25, 2004)

fisharder where do you stay when you go? i have been going down for 16 years now and stay in frisco. fish the point and the inlet most of the time


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

I was at Hags Head the week of June 10. The blues were just starting in the surf- wore them out for a couple of days. Then we had a NorEastn blow in and the fishing dropped off. Even the charters out of Mantaoe were not going out.

If your looking for a place, try Stan White Realty- good prices and great service.

Also eat dinner one time at Awful Arthers- well worth the wait and the bar upstairs is excelent for drinks and food. Yes the bar is fairly family friendly!


----------



## saugeyeslayer (Jul 6, 2004)

Glad to see we have some OBX'ers on here! Ive been going down since I was a baby, and I love that place. Ever since i was old enough to cast over the pier railings ive been casting my Got'cha plug for bluefish and spanish mackerel. nothing like jerkin that thing as fast as you can through the water and having a big bluefish or spanish hit it like none other, talk about screamin drag. Ive hooked into some close to 5 or 6 pounders and had them spool me like nothing. still yet to land a cobia or king mackerel off the pier, but i have seen my share of cool and big fish. but man those fish make a big football smallmouth bass seem like a little pansy. 

This year, i will be going down July 14th through the 28th. and i will be on the Outerbanks Pier all day every day for the first week atleast and Oregon Inlet. the second week i will be in Rodanthe some, and fishing off of the Kitty Hawk Peir if it is still open. Its hard to beat the fun of a run of blues or spanish off of a fishing pier.

Anyone else fish off peirs down there? I may be an Ohio boy but over the past 10 years or so of fishing down there, ive picked up alot from the locals and from spending countless hours on the pier just casting and casting. Its alot of fun and i will post my results and pics when i get back.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

we were down there the june 16-23 in Salvo. Fishing from the surf we caught small sharks and one stingray. Talked so some guy on the pier that were catching bluefish.

On Friday we went into the sound with Rudy Gray of The Hook Up Charters. We caught bluefish, 2 keeper flounder, and one speckled trout. It was a blast and i would reccomend fishing with him to anyone. We are planning on driving down friday night, fishing saturday with him, and driving back on sunday before the end of the summer. Can some one tell me about some hotels down there?


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

obxdave said:


> fisharder where do you stay when you go? i have been going down for 16 years now and stay in frisco. fish the point and the inlet most of the time


 I almost always stay in buxton at one of the resorts.Last two years I stayed at the light house view resort and the cape hatters hotel.Both are just a block or two from the red drum and tackle.My options are limited I haul my 87 year old mother in law along with us and the resorts tend to be more user friendly for her.Buxton is a great place to stay all the same.I like it because you can just take a short walk up the beach and your in the park and you can have that wilderness beach experience.Plus your close to all the fishing hot spots the hook the point the false point.Have you ever fished lands end??That tends to be my best spot. I didn`t get there this year but the seasons not over.


----------



## obxdave (Apr 25, 2004)

what are you calling lands ends? saugslayer i used to fish the peirs till i bought 4x4s lol. mostly the frisco pier and have caught a 21 lbs king and spooled by a tarpon back in '01. have more fun fishing the surf and live baiting for flounder in the sound


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Lands end is all the way at the end of Hatteras Island where the pavment ends down past the ferry. I like Ocracroke Island for surf fishing its got the best beaches for fishing and driving I think.The resort e-mailed us last night said they had a cancelation so looks like I am heading back the last week of July.Did you hear about the new traffic fines in Virginia?? Its 750 to 3000 dollar service fee tacked on to traffic fines.It was unclear if they could make out of state drivers pay the fee.I think I wll slow down all the same.


----------



## obxdave (Apr 25, 2004)

i leave friday for frisco. parents are already there, dad got 3 flounder monday at the inlet(lands end). only go to okracoke for howards and the one day on the beach. although the first pull off after the ferry over is a good spot to go clamming


----------

